
Devshirme - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devshirme
======
eindiran
I find it a very human contradiction that parents responded both in extreme
resentment and by leaning in to it. When it felt like their sons were being
stolen away from them, the parents were willing to disfigure them in order to
prevent them from being sent off. But later on, when Devshirme became
prestigious and a path towards potential power or a viziership, the parents
were suddenly bribing scouts to take their sons.

